# cost of custom Lowrider bike frame?



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

does anyone here make custom frames if so how much? with some parts on frame gold


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

I do, I can make custom frames and parts also do bodywork paint and pinstriping, flake jobs flames pearls and price depends on how many mods you want on the frame and how detailed you want the paint here are some frames I've been working on 


















































































































I can also make handlebars forks sissybars and other parts with twisted rod and can make it to a point to match the above picture


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

200-1000


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 20 2010, 11:05 AM~19375101
> *I do, I can make custom frames and parts  also do  bodywork paint and pinstriping, flake jobs flames  pearls and price depends on how many mods you want on the frame  and how detailed you want the paint  here are some frames I've been working on
> 
> 
> ...


how much would u charge for a simple frame with tank n skirts no bondo i can do all that shit i just need the frame welded n grinded down n i want a 20 inch china frame...or do i gota send u mine?

i want mine to look like this


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 20 2010, 11:16 AM~19375157
> *how much would u charge for a simple frame with tank n skirts no bondo i can do all that shit i just need the frame welded n grinded down n  i want a 20 inch china frame...or do i gota send u mine?
> 
> i want mine to look like this
> ...



If you send me your frame It'll be $120+shipping for the metalwork and if I have to find a frame the ones I found were around $50 a frame plus shipping to me I'm sure there's cheaper ones out there and shipping the frame to you would cost about $20 and I'm sure it should be the same from you to me


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Heres a better picture of the flake the other ones were dull


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 20 2010, 11:38 AM~19375321
> *If you send me your frame It'll be $120+shipping for the metalwork and if I have to find a frame  the ones I found were around $50 a frame  plus shipping to me  I'm sure there's cheaper ones out there and shipping the frame to you would cost about $20 and I'm sure it should be the same from you to me
> *


ORALE IMA HAVE TO LOOK FOR A SPARE FRAME KUZ I KNW I GOT COUPLE OF FRAMES


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

1dollar to 10,000


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry64lowlow_@Dec 19 2010, 09:00 AM~19366653
> *does anyone here make custom frames if so how much? with some parts on frame gold
> *


To get more accurate pricing you would need a little bit more detail maybe a picture or a design so we know what needs to be done :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

FYI, dont waste your time on this


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 20 2010, 06:32 PM~19378572
> *FYI, dont waste your time on this
> *



  ??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 20 2010, 08:17 PM~19378934
> *   ??
> *


he's contacted me many times asking me to make him a frame. as soon as its time to talk money, he dissapears. look at some of his other posts. pretty funny shit.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 20 2010, 07:33 PM~19379072
> *he's contacted me many times asking me to make him a frame.  as soon as its time to talk money, he dissapears.  look at some of his other posts.  pretty funny shit.
> *


oh :0 :0 :0


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

how.much for parts for 12 in


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 20 2010, 09:33 PM~19379072
> *he's contacted me many times asking me to make him a frame.  as soon as its time to talk money, he dissapears.  look at some of his other posts.  pretty funny shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Eyy bro how much to make 16 twisted moon handle bars like the ones frm babyboy the move


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Dec 21 2010, 03:51 AM~19382727
> *Eyy bro how much to make 16 twisted moon handle bars like the ones frm babyboy the move
> *


60-65 shipped /custom made raw 45

http://fnrco.com/catalog/item.php?id=4722&...d=6&subCatId=54


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2010, 01:56 AM~19382744
> *60-65 shipped /custom made raw 45
> 
> http://fnrco.com/catalog/item.php?id=4722&...d=6&subCatId=54
> *


I wamnt sum smaller one cuztom for a 16inch bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Dec 21 2010, 03:56 AM~19382744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

